
Chris Seaton on Massively Improving Ruby Performance with JRuby+Truffle - nirvdrum
http://thepracticaldev.com/chris-seaton-making-ruby-fast
======
stevegoober
> I was actually handed the project idea as an intern task.

"Hey Dave, that intern kid starts today. Shall just I send him to get coffee
and donuts?"

"Nah, I was going just to ask him to make Ruby massively faster, something
many super-smart people have been trying to do for years with no success."

"Ok, that should keep him out of our way at least."

------
denPlus
This is interesting. I really do like Ruby and have used Rails as my go-to on
a lot of projects because of simplicity and the general support of the
ecosystem so if Ruby could maintain its great experience while getting way
better under the hood it could mean great things for the language.

~~~
bhalp1
Yeah I think this is very exciting and this sort of development could be of
great importance for programming in the future. There are certainly more
possible complaints than performance with Ruby but when you take a top layer
that people are generally pretty satisfied with and make it much better under
the hood, you are going to have a big impact.

This idea is what made me excited to read about this and reach out to Chris to
conduct this interview.

